# The Dark Tower



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

J.J Abrams will be bringing the Stephen King story to life for the silver screen:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16074


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

It'll be interesting to see if they are planning to do all 7 books.


----------

